# Sun Holidays!



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone is planning on doing a Sun hol and has a priority booking form but, if so, the codes are LAND MEAL HOPE TALK SONG TONE MARE POOL and the booking website is open now.

Chux xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

So did you book this year?  Where you off too?

We're going to Rockley Park in Poole and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Devon Cliffs for us! I am horrified to say that we are well and truly converted although a tad dishonest (shock horror)!! We are going in July so £15 each and decided to just pay for 4 on the basis that C doesn't get a bed and the caravan can't be any smaller than the one we had last year.

When you off?

Chux xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

You've been to Devon Cliffs before haven't you?  I'm sure you have, but its great if you've not, it was our second 'safe' choice for this year!!  Don't blame you on not paying for C, I would've done the same.  We're going in September, we're already booked to go to Ibiza in June, so wanted to seperate the two.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Nope, never done Devon Cliffs before.........we tried for a few Parkdean sites in Devon/Cornwall but nothing available, not helped by having one in school now which limits our options!

Oohhhh Ibiza, how ace!

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

You won't regret Devon Cliffs, the pool is VERY good for the kids.


----------

